# Good Deal for Someone



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

We have a dog kennel that would fit in the back of a suburban or SUV type of vehicle. It holds two dogs and is very nice looking. Not sure what type of material (it is not cheap partical board) it is made out of but the guy we bought it from said that it will never crack or warp. He is the local taxidermist and built it himself and said that the material was $80 a sheet. We bought it on a rummage sale and got a really good deal on it but the only problem is that our big old knuckle head of a lab won't fit so I'll pass on the savings. It would be a great buy for someone that has a couple of springers or maybe even smaller wirehairs. Anyways it is a great set-up and just want to get my money back out of the deal. $30 and it is yours. 
In is located on the farm outside of Detroit Lakes but could be brought up to Fargo soon if that works better. I wish I had pictures but I can't see anyone being disappointed in this for the money:beer:

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I got a little more information it is made out of Russian Birch and it 19" high, 31" deep, and 37" wide. Also I'll have pics up after this weekend hopefully.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of the kennel i took for roughfishfever. He won't be online much so if you want to contact him, call him at 701-388-1219.


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you still have the dog box? is there a phone number I can call you at? Thanks shrades


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

yes..actually it is roughfishfever22's. I'm just watching his posts since he can't check it much anymore. he's pretty busy since football started. you can call him at 701-388-1219. just leave him a message and he will call you back. the box is located in detroit lakes, mn. but you can talk to him about how to get it.


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks I'll give him a call.


----------

